
When good assumptions go bad - pclark
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/01/bos-digest---when-good-assumptions-go-bad.html
======
pclark
>> Like the punchline to the how many philosophers does it take to change a
light-bulb joke, I have no answers, only questions.

hah.

